# best solution for CC sales



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

Every week I have someone at the market request a CC sale. 

Do you use CC and if so, what was your best solution? Right now I do NOT have a smart phone.

Intuit, square or a terminal?


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I use the old fashioned method of a knuckle buster and input the data online when I get home to Propay. I don't have time to mess with wireless technology when I am working alone with iffy recption at best at many of the shows I do. Metal buildings do not make for good reception. Plus I feel my paper copy which is shredded and composted when I am finished may just be safer than an insecure phone.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Visit. www.squareup.com perfect if you have an Android cell phone or iPhone or iPad with an Internet connection. It saved me over $90 in sales at the market last weekend. This weekend no cc sales.


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Get yourself an Android phone with a data plan. The reader is free, the app is free and the charge is 2.75% per transaction and you can be anywhere you have an Internet connection and accept ccs. The money is sent directly to your bank account in 1-3 days. Also all sales can be monitored and downloaded once you are home to your computer.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

Another Square fan here!


----------



## Huminbird (Jul 22, 2008)

Love love love the square.

I already had the android smart phone but if I didn't I would have gotten one just to use square. Another way, if you don't want to pay for the phone plan is to buy a used iTouch (not first generation) or iPad and use an open wifi network wherever you are if there is one. For the square you have to have an internet connection but if the cc is no good for some reason it will tell you right then and there. No getting home to find that the cc doesn't go through.

Even if you have to pay for a data plan, the $30 a month is cheaper than many of the cc machines that you rent by the month. 

People talk about the dangers of using a phone to take a cc. The square turns the cc info into a sound byte that goes over the wifi or wireless connection and its near impossible to crack that code from what I understand. Square wouldn't be in business if they didn't have a secure system, the government and cc companies wouldn't have let them. Having worked for someone who took about 100 cc a day I know how easy it would be for someone to walk in and steal a file cabinet full of personal information. I would rather have this highly encrypted code sent over the internet than have my cc number on file somewhere.

No cost for the dongle.
No cost for the app.
No monthly fee of any sort.
No contract.
No sign up fee.
Takes 4 major cc with the same % rate.
No hidden fees.

No, I don't work for this company. I just love it so much and think this new technology is a huge leap from any of the previous ways to take cc. Knowing some people who got into cc machine contracts for 2 or 3 years and end up paying thousands over the years, I am grateful that there is finally a way to take credit cards that is transparent (no hidden fees or anything of the sort) and simple.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My DH found a droid aris on ebay for a good price.
Now to get the devices.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

The cell phone reception is so bad at my large show venues you have to go outside the building to use the phone so I will have to stick to the antiquated method for now.


----------

